# If you could have one wish what would you wish for?



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's the catch, you have to wish for an opportunity.

You can't wish for money but you _can_ wish for the opportunity to earn money. You can't wish for a girlfriend/boyfriend but you _can_ wish for the opportunity to meet someone, etc.

So what opportunity would you wish for?


----------



## Duzie (Nov 3, 2011)

I would wish for the opportunity to meet someone interested in my friendship.

Welp, that's not pathetic at all.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Duzie said:


> I would wish for the opportunity to meet someone interested in my friendship.
> 
> Welp, that's not pathetic at all.


That's a good one, friendship is important.

Now let me ask you, is there anything you can do to increase your chance of meeting potential friends?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I can't really think of anything because I believe that these opportunities to be around at all times, it's my willingness/ability to take them that is the hard part.
Maybe my wish would be for the opportunity to find the strength to take all the opportunities that are already there?


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

march_hare said:


> I can't really think of anything because I believe that these opportunities to be around at all times, it's my willingness/ability to take them that is the hard part.
> Maybe my wish would be for the opportunity to find the strength to take all the opportunities that are already there?


But if all these external opportunities are already there, then the opportunity to find the strength is already there too.

I think your wish came true.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I would wish for the oppotunity to become a full time volunteer at an open institution for young people who have trouble fitting in socially and are lonely. Men and women, does'nt matter. I would shed small tears of joy if such a buisness would open in my country..


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Beingofglass said:


> I would wish for the oppotunity to become a full time volunteer at an open institution for young people who have trouble fitting in socially and are lonely. Men and women, does'nt matter. I would shed small tears of joy if such a buisness would open in my country..


That's a very specific wish. Perhaps you could take the initiative and start a program like that, a local support group seems like it could be a good first step.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

graymatter said:


> That's a very specific wish. Perhaps you could take the initiative and start a program like that, a local support group seems like it could be a good first step.


That is actually not a bad idea. I have a contact that could help me lend a decent place to meet.. could make some posters aswell I suppose, put them up all around locally..
But yea, it's kinda far from my wish.. funds would help a lot.
You actually made me think about doing something, I thank you for that.


----------



## Duzie (Nov 3, 2011)

graymatter said:


> That's a good one, friendship is important.
> 
> Now let me ask you, is there anything you can do to increase your chance of meeting potential friends?


Meeting them is not difficult, it's making them like me. It just doesn't work for me because I'm the problem.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

That I was a PhD. **** money. I just want knowledge and superiority over other people.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Beingofglass said:


> That is actually not a bad idea. I have a contact that could help me lend a decent place to meet.. could make some posters aswell I suppose, put them up all around locally..
> But yea, it's kinda far from my wish.. funds would help a lot.
> You actually made me think about doing something, I thank you for that.


Take it one step at a time, if you pace yourself and set reasonable goals I believe the opportunity you wished for could very well present itself to you one day.

Have you heard of meetup.com? I don't know if it's popular in Denmark but it might be good place to advertise your group.



Duzie said:


> Meeting them is not difficult, it's making them like me. It just doesn't work for me because I'm the problem.


_Your_ not the problem, but it sounds like your attitude could be a problem, think positive and respect yourself. If you already have opportunities to meet people, it's a numbers game, sooner or later you'll meet someone who likes who you are. But when _you_ like yourself it is much easier for others to like you too.



Steve300 said:


> That I was a PhD. **** money. I just want knowledge and superiority over other people.


Somebody didn't read the rules


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

To go into space


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Jig210 said:


> To go into space


How about the opportunity to go into space?


----------



## MusingForX (Apr 3, 2013)

I wish I had more time for myself throughout the week.


----------



## idgafanymore (May 16, 2013)

i would wish for an opportunity to change my life.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I wish for an opportunity to have a heart.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

The opportunity to get my dream career.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

The opportunity to ball room dance with a pretty honey


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Easy - infinite wishes.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

the opportunity to meet a friend at college.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Steve300 said:


> Easy - infinite wishes.


Don't you mean infinite opportunities?


----------



## hamidhameed (Mar 18, 2013)

i would strongly wish to overcome my nervous sweating .. if so i would definitely start living my real life ..


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

A sword and the strength to wield it so I can have the _opportunity_ to crush my enemies, see them driven before me and to hear the lamentation of the women.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll just take an opportunity to make 50 million dollars. I know - I'm a shallow individual.


----------



## Raavi (May 21, 2013)

The opportunity to go back in time, so that I could have known then what I know now. And save myself from all the regret.


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Wish to never be too hungry, angry, lonely or tired.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i would wish for the opportunity to appear in the next film starring megan fox even if it means i have to swim the piranha infested amazon with my balls covered in blood from a cow with mad cow's disease and a douche filled with ellen degenerese's ancient crypt keeper queef as my air supply just to suckle on her midget toe thumb through a latex glove once worn by gary glitter.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

graymatter said:


> Here's the catch, you have to wish for an opportunity.
> 
> You can't wish for money but you _can_ wish for the opportunity to earn money. You can't wish for a girlfriend/boyfriend but you _can_ wish for the opportunity to meet someone, etc.
> 
> So what opportunity would you wish for?


I would wish for the opportunity to wish everyone health, wealth and happiness and for it to come true


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Seems like a few people were too busy to read the full question. Maybe I should wish for the opportunity to change the thread title.



idgafanymore said:


> i would wish for an opportunity to change my life.


I would think that opportunity is present right now, it's not easy to make a big change but what's actually stopping you?



Lynvana said:


> The opportunity to get my dream career.


I don't know what your dream career is, but I'd imagine if you apply yourself now you can make that happen one day.



RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> the opportunity to meet a friend at college.


Great! Is there anything you can do to increase the odds of meeting a friend? Maybe joining something like a study group, or extracurricular activity?



MrFunnyPants said:


> Don't you mean infinite opportunities?


LMAO



don36 said:


> I'll just take an opportunity to make 50 million dollars. I know - I'm a shallow individual.


That's a pretty high number, but wishing for wealth does not necessarily make one shallow.



Raavi said:


> The opportunity to go back in time, so that I could have known then what I know now. And save myself from all the regret.


Ah, the time travel conundrum, I could go on for hours.



Becca333 said:


> I would wish for the opportunity to wish everyone health, wealth and happiness and for it to come true


lol. You _do_ have the opportunity to wish everyone health, wealth and happiness, although one might argue that's 3 wishes. The opportunity for them to come true would be a fourth wish itself, and while it varies from person to person, I'd say most people already have the opportunity for at least one of the 3 to happen. So in a sense your wishes already came true.
Nice try at circumventing the system though, next time wish for the opportunity to find a magic lamp with a genie that will grant you real wishes, then you can pull the humanitarian thing without me tearing it to shreds. :b


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

i'd wish for 5 billion dollars, easy


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

graymatter said:


> Great! Is there anything you can do to increase the odds of meeting a friend? Maybe joining something like a study group, or extracurricular activity?


I thought about joining something but idk if it would work out. I was invited to a study group, but it was a student I barely knew (like we never talked to eah other in the class) she just invited me. I turned that down


----------



## idgafanymore (May 16, 2013)

graymatter said:


> Seems like a few people were too busy to read the full question. Maybe I should wish for the opportunity to change the thread title.
> 
> I would think that opportunity is present right now, it's not easy to make a big change but what's actually stopping you?:b


alot of things actually, money,school,family etc...


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I would wish for the opportunity to get an some radioactive particles spilled on me and then get super powers.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

LMAO graymatter - hey, I tried!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

To end the distance <3


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

I wish for the opportunity to be friends again with all the people who used to be friends with me...


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe ill wish for a talent to be one the greatest guitarist.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> I thought about joining something but idk if it would work out. I was invited to a study group, but it was a student I barely knew (like we never talked to eah other in the class) she just invited me. I turned that down


That study group sounds like it could be the opportunity you wished for, all friends were once strangers. Is it too late for you to join?



idgafanymore said:


> alot of things actually, money,school,family etc...


Those sound like obstacles to be overcome, opportunities are often not easy, but tackle the obstacles one at a time and it's not so bad. Take the initiative to make the changes you want to make, there's never going to be a better time than right now.



glossy95 said:


> I wish for the opportunity to be friends again with all the people who used to be friends with me...


Excellent! Perhaps you can get in touch with some of your old friends through facebook... Whatever events transpired to split you away from these people are in the past and can be overcome with a little effort and kindness.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

A life where I'm so happy and contented that I couldn't think of anything to wish for.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

As it has been said, infinite wishes. And if there's some rule against that, I would wish to wish for infinite wishes.

But in all seriousness, there are a lot of things I wish I could change, but first and foremost...I would wish my OCD away.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

My Wish: Becoming strong (mentally and physically) and wise. Gimme those two and I know what to do with them!


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

graymatter said:


> That study group sounds like it could be the opportunity you wished for, all friends were once strangers. Is it too late for you to join?


soon I'm about to start an online course, so I don't think I could join (unless someone offers a group and we meet up or something). I plan to return on-campus in fall so hopefully an opportunity comes up. I guess I'm afraid of being viewed as stupid compared to other students.


----------



## Christof (Apr 24, 2013)

another brain which fits in this world ... please


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks OP!!!!!!
I know this is going to sound weird. But I got something about my wish.:banana


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

the opportunity for HAPPINESS. Whatever that is


----------



## braxton19 (May 25, 2013)

*one wish*

My one wish would to be someone else except me,


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Very interesting wishing concept...if that were the case I'd wish for the opportunity to fly *-* (& not ending in some lethal way either)


----------



## Ocwhale (Mar 21, 2013)

Ill wish for more wishes


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

10 tril for whatever challenge.

**** everything.

im buying a country and organizing a meritocracy-technocracity. 
im setting up facilities and funding stem cell research, genetics research, biotech, and psychotropic psychotherapy
im holding a lottery for expenses paid recording contracts for legitimate musicians 

and meanwhile pursuing passions freely and partying it up in the USA during the 80 years of making this new place with my left overs money


----------



## bluewolf9498 (May 6, 2013)

I wish to be invisible whenever I want and be able to shape shift into whatever I want and I want my enemies to be reincarnated into shet


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

I wish for the opportunity to be a great father :|


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Another planet, all mine


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

To get the girl I think about day and night to become my girlfriend.


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

I wish I wasn't worthless


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

To have a million wishes ,Id like to have "n" number of wishes.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I love the twist about having to wish for an opportunity! Because the thing is, or at least I found, that when you think of it that way, it becomes clear that you already have your wish. For example, I want to be a published writer; I have the opportunity to do that, I just need to take it.

As for the question, I wish for the opportunity to travel the world, and see as many of the sights and cultures as I can.


----------



## Princu (Jun 10, 2013)

All i have ever wanted was someone to truly look up to me


----------



## zeebraynz (Jun 11, 2012)

The opportunity to make money quick and easy while it still being 100% legal.

NAILED IT! come hither wish


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Is it cheating if I wished for an earnest opportunity to show just how much love I am capable of? Which would mean finding someone who could accept my intensity.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

The opportunity to die for my beliefs


----------

